# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  bijwerking medicijnen? een maag/buik alsof ik 7 maanden zwanger ben

## riabosse

sinds 1 12/2 mnd heb ik een behoorlijke opgezette maag en buik. Het doet zeer van de hoeveelheid lucht dat erin zit
Ik sta er mee op en in de loop van de dag wordt het beter en minder.

Ontl is breiig.
Moet ik hiermee naar een arts?

----------


## jolanda27

@ Riabosse, 
Dat lijkt mij heel onaangenaam. Ik ben geen dokter, maar het lijkt mij inderdaad verstandiger om er even mee naar je huisarts te gaan. 
Sommige medicijnen kunnen een opgeblazen buik geven, maar als dat de oorzaak is, zijn er mogelijk andere medicijnen voorhanden. 
Succes.

----------

